# tick removal



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

took the dogs out in the woods for a couple of days. whats the best way to get rid of them.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Just make sure you get the head out. I heard light a match and blow it out and put it On the tick to make them back out but you run the risk of burning the pup. Big ones should fill up and fall off on their own. I also heard rubbing alcohol will get them to pull out.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If you have an angled pair of tweezers, or a pair of hemostats that will help to remove them from the dogs. Just make sure, as Ames said, to remove the head. You want to grip them as close to the skin as you can without pinching the dog's skin.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks y'all. i got most out. got one with its head buried pretty deep. the bodies tore off so i gotta dig the rest out with a needle. sorry blue


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Even though i wouldn't say its ideal or safe, if you can't find the head it may not be the end of the world.. In the past, i've gotten the bodies without the heads and unable to get the heads, left it be after "digging" around.. Hounds still lived long and healthy, you do have a high risk of infection or disease spread, however.

The only method i have found to truly work is the tweezers and pulling them out, usually when i find ticks they are already buried enough where matches, lighters, rubbing alcohol, etc won't have much of an effect.. Others say it works so i guess its worth a shot but i've never found it productive.

Ticks will probably be by far the worst weve had in years.. since we had such a mild "winter", no snow, no ice and just a few days where it actually got cold.. Damn shame, i rarely have had to use any sort of tick preventive on my hounds but this year i fear i will need it.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

im used to ticks but on this short two day trip I've pulled two off me and five off my girlfriend. over a dozen off my dog. check out my photos from Facebook at [email protected].


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

talk about mild come to fl my friend


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Tweezers right at the head is the best way to go. I usee to pull a hundred a week off dogs when I was a groomer. I'd also fill up a coffee can or some container with a pesticide to drop then in it once removed and kill them! 

Also I don't know what mild is to southern folk because I laugh when I hear you all complain about the cold and having winters which I know you all do. Here in Massachusetts where it can get into the teens in the winters as well as single digits it's also been extremely mild. Very strange to say the least! We have had many days in the high 50's and 60's. Now today we will break records in the 80's and it's still March! Though, technically it is now spring here as of two days ago. Weather has been crazy! They have been saying that the tick season will be bad this year but I stay out of the woods and have little to no worries about my girl picking up any in my city yard. I REFUSE to put any flea and tick prevention on her. Best of luck to you and I hope you get them all off without you or your pups contracting any lyme disease.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

you dont use any flea prevention on your dogs? Ive never been to New England but the lack of heartworm and flea prevention is considered neglect here in Florida


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Its been a few years since my dogs had any but we used ether robbing alcohol or peroxide (cant remember which) in a old pill bottle, and literally tired to drown them, they would back out then. 

Also someone said something about the matches, it works but i was always worried I would burn my dog.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DO NOT use a salve or crisco to choke the tick and do NOT use the match, this causes the TICK to regurgitate into the host.. WHICH CAUSES blood infection, blood parasites, and of course lyme disease is detrimental. 

Tweezers are the best way.. and you want to do a quick PLUCK and not BREAK the body or the HEAD of the tick; ideally if you pull the tick and it looks like a piece of skin/flesh is in the ticks mouth: GOOD JOB!!! 

Adams Flea/Tick Shampoo.. GET it .. USE IT when neccessary mind you deer/seed tick can be in there too and those YOU CANNOT GET WITH TWEEZERS. I just used ADAMS in my later days in Oklahoma because they are all off and dead or dying by the time bath is over. 

Best of wishes..


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm a prolate guy...works wonders for my dogs. Some don't like it...if applied correctly, you will nuke them all with out harm to the hound.

Good luck!


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I stand corrected. The posters that said use tweezers, were correct.

At least according to the CDC

CDC - Tick Removal - Ticks


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

904bullys said:


> you dont use any flea prevention on your dogs? Ive never been to New England but the lack of heartworm and flea prevention is considered neglect here in Florida


None. I've had dogs for years who never had fleas. Granted you can never say never but my current dog has enough skin problems without putting poison on it to prevent something she has a slim to none chance of getting.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

ah i see. Mass doesn't have the flea problem we have here in FL. Plus with the preexisting skin problems


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

off topic is your dog fixed


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah we have one in mass but as long as you use natural supplements and what not its manageable. I don't have tick protection in what I use now but I have him vaccinated for Lyme disease and deal with the others types. Although this year as shanon said its gonna be bad. We only got 7 inches of snow this year Usually we get an average of 50inches so that tells you why a mild winter we had.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

904bullys said:


> off topic is your dog fixed


Are you speaking of mine? If so no she isn't .......yet 

Why you ask? Lol!

I also wanted to share this with you about spot on flea killers. Take it for what it's worth.....these pesticides have only been around for a decade mind you  I understand people have to do what they have to do to keep fleas and ticks at bay but I also think people don't put much effort or research into what kind of natural products can work as well. We are to quick to jump to the pesticide poisons. Anyways, it's a good read 

http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/fleachemfin.pdf
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/17/health/17pets.html?_r=1


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> DO NOT use a salve or crisco to choke the tick and do NOT use the match, this causes the TICK to regurgitate into the host.. WHICH CAUSES blood infection, blood parasites, and of course lyme disease is detrimental.
> 
> Tweezers are the best way.. and you want to do a quick PLUCK and not BREAK the body or the HEAD of the tick; ideally if you pull the tick and it looks like a piece of skin/flesh is in the ticks mouth: GOOD JOB!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, do you know anything about "Tick keys"? I have one but haven't used it yet. Bad, good, yay, nay?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't recommend tick keys as the concept is far better than reality. Also with a tick key, if you manage to remove the tick without breaking the head its easy to lose the tick before you can dispose of it properly.

Good ole tweezers work the best OR if you have a very steady hand toe nail clippers also work.. Personally i find toe nail clippers easiest but it depends on how deep the tick has already penetrated and how large the tick is.. Tweezers is fool proof so long as you can get as close to the skin, and pull straight out.

Adams can work as well as Stan suggested HOWEVER i have seen several hounds have skin reactions with use, so if you are debating on using Adams be sure you try a small spot on your dog first.. Wash off and wait about an hour, check the skin and coat in the area to ensure no reaction. As with any wash be sure you don't over use and strip all the oils off and be sure you wash it off really well.

Usually with any kind of wash like Adams, if i do use something similar i rinse, lather, wait about a minute then rinse off.. Run your hands all over the dog to make sure you got it all off, if not or questioning it re-rinse again.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I don't recommend tick keys as the concept is far better than reality. Also with a tick key, if you manage to remove the tick without breaking the head its easy to lose the tick before you can dispose of it properly.
> 
> Good ole tweezers work the best OR if you have a very steady hand toe nail clippers also work.. Personally i find toe nail clippers easiest but it depends on how deep the tick has already penetrated and how large the tick is.. Tweezers is fool proof so long as you can get as close to the skin, and pull straight out.
> 
> ...


:cheers::cheers:


----------

